# Siemens Schütze , Motorschutzschalter usw. beschriften



## Ric (17 September 2009)

Ich suche eine Software mit der man Schütze, Motorschutzschalter von Siemens, Finder usw. mit Etikettenpapier und einem Drucker beschriften kann ? Wir nutzen derzeit einen Dymo Labelprinter, aber da muss den Ausdruck auf die entsprechende Größe zuschneiden. Sehr zeitaufwendig.

Danke für die Info !


----------



## JensCS (17 September 2009)

Schau mal hierhttp://www.murrplastik.de/Default.aspx?cid=de∏=3&mid=mp_product_acs_pl_3&model=19&action=detail

Vielleicht ist es ja das richtige


Bis denne


----------



## Homer79 (17 September 2009)

Wir nutzen von Avery Etiketten, die sind recht klein, öl und schmutzbeständig und mit der kostenlosen Software easy zu beschreiben. Wegens der nummer müsst ich auf Arbeit nochmal nachschauen.
Is halt recht günstig und die Etiketten passen fasst überall drauf ohne sie schneiden zu müssen...


----------



## Waelder (17 September 2009)

Schau mal unter :

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/produkte/44825_44831.htm

wir benutzen das Teil zum Beschriften, echt toll das Ding. Schildchen Klemmen und BMK ratzfatz. Und mit der Software von Phoenix kannst Du via Laserprinter BMK Schildchen wunderbar machen. Im- und Exportfunktion erleichtern die Dateneingabe.

Gruss Wälder


----------



## Mobi (17 September 2009)

Waelder schrieb:


> Schau mal unter :
> 
> http://www.phoenixcontact.de/produkte/44825_44831.htm
> 
> ...



Das freut mich dass der so gut ankommt, obwohl der doch ein schönes Vermögen kostet.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Das freut mich dass der so gut ankommt, obwohl der doch ein schönes Vermögen kostet.



wir haben uns auch drei solche Drucker zugelegt, meiner Ansicht nach sind die nur für wirklich große schaltschrankbauer zu empfehlen ( was wir aber nicht sind ). Das einrichten war sehr schwer, der Produktbetreuer war sehr häufig bei uns im Haus, bis es wirklich lief. Für reine zahlen und Buchstaben ist es ok, 
aber für Grafik zb Taster Beschriftungen taugt es nicht.
Meiner Meinung nach ist der Preis sehr hoch, also lieber vorher genau prüfen ob es das richtige gerät ist.


----------



## edi (17 September 2009)

> Wegens der Nummer müsst ich auf Arbeit nochmal nachschauen


 
Interressiert mich auch......


----------



## Homer79 (17 September 2009)

...hier die Etikettennr:

http://www.avery-zweckform.com/aver...nnel=259c8e9a44f8c110VgnVCM1000002218140aRCRD


----------



## Mobi (17 September 2009)

Ich finde den Bluemark auch zu überteuert


----------



## Alexander75 (17 September 2009)

Die Avery haben aber 25,4 x 10 mm

Die meisten Schilder-Träger auf Schützen etc haben doch aber 20 x 8 mm


----------



## Homer79 (17 September 2009)

> Die Avery haben aber 25,4 x 10 mm
> 
> Die meisten Schilder-Träger auf Schützen etc haben doch aber 20 x 8 mm



wir klebens halt so drauf. is auch nicht nur für die schildträger.
hat uns noch nicht gestölrt, das es paar mm übersteht. manchmal schneid mers auch mitn cutter-messer ab...
sind auch keine schaltschrankbauer im prof. stile sonder nur instandhaltung
da lohnt sich für uns nicht so ein prof. gerät.

sorry das ich nicht auf die mm genau bei der beschriftung arbeite 
wollt ja nur ne alternative zeigen


----------



## ThorstenD2 (18 September 2009)

Hi,
für Bauteilebeschriftung nutzen wir so Din A4 Blätter von Weidmüller - die kann man so mit dem Laserdrucker bedrucken und es passt exakt. Auch schön in silber/grau.

Vorlage ist IMHO ne einfach Tabelle in Word


----------



## Alexander75 (19 September 2009)

Haste da grad ne Bestellnummer zur Hand ?


----------



## Mobi (19 September 2009)

Hier von Phoenix:
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=852337308&parentUID=852337235


----------



## hucki (21 September 2009)

Hallo,

gibt es dazu auch eine Excel- oder Wordvorlage o.ä. zum Bedrucken, oder muß man die sich selber erstellen? 
Konnte jedenfalls unter den angebotenen Downloads nichts finden, aber vlt. hab' ich ja nur den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen?

Grüße aus dem Vorharz

Hucki


----------



## Mobi (22 September 2009)

Ne leider nicht, aber das bisschen Excel sollte man doch können. Welche Etiketten würdest du denn nehmen, dann mach ich dir schnell die Exceltabelle.


----------



## hucki (23 September 2009)

Danke erstmal für das Angebot, werd' mich dann aber doch selber hinsetzen.

Das Können ist auch nicht so sehr das Problem, sondern eher die Zeit, die das wieder dauert -> Messen der Etiketten, Zeilen- und Spaltenabstände, Ränder; alles übertragen, ausdrucken und prüfen, ob's paßt; meist ist ein cm im Programm kein cm auf dem Papier; ganz abgesehen von den Rändern, die sowieso von Drucker zu Drucker verschieden sind. 

Versteh' immer nicht, warum die Etiketten-Hersteller sowas nicht als Downloads anbieten. Gehört für mich zum Service.
Wieviel Arbeitszeit da vergeudet wird, wenn jeder Nutzer/Kunde das Fahrrad noch mal neu erfindet.

Da wir uns noch für keinen Anbieter entschieden haben und sich die Preise bis jetzt nicht großartig unterscheiden, wäre eine vorhandene Vorlage natürlich ein Kaufanreiz.


----------



## knabi (24 September 2009)

Das ganze gibt's von SIEMENS fertig.

Bestellnummer der Etiketten (A4-Bögen): 3RT1900-1SB60

Beschriftungstool (kostenlos!): http://www.automation.siemens.com/et/alpha/html_00/support/label_tool.htm

Funktioniert soweit ganz gut, leider bietet es keine großartigen Komfortfunktionen - aber für lau geht's .

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Herrminator (24 September 2009)

Ich war gestern auf deiner Messe und habe zwei andere Hersteller für Beschriftungen gefunden.

Einmal wäre das Texit.de :

Bei denen gibt es Etiketten für Laserdrucker oder auch extra Thermotransferdrucker. Interessant ist hier, dass es die Möglichkeit gibt Schrumpfschlauch zu bedrucken. Hier würden Drucker und Software um die 3000 € kosten.

Eine anderer Hersteller ist AIB-Essen.de. Leider ist die HP noch im Aufbau. Bekomme aber die nächsten Tage mehr Informationen. Was hier interessant war, ist dass die Software so oft man will installiert werden kann. Und das man fast jede Form von Schild drucken kann und das integrierte Schneidmesser diese Form auch gleich ausschneidet. Somit kann man mit dem standard Schildermaterial auch z.b. dreieckige Warnschilder drucken. Beim ersten Hersteller müssen hierzu Sonderetiketten gekauft werden. Der Preis auch hier um die 3000 €.  Der laufende Meter bedruckte Schilder soll laut Hersteller um die 3,80 € liegen.
Dieser Hersteller hatte auch recht bekannte Referenzen vorzuweisen.

So mehr weiß ich ausm Kopf nicht mehr. Wer mehr wissen will schickt ne PN. 

Gruß Tobias


----------



## Boligo04 (7 Oktober 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Ich finde den Bluemark auch zu überteuert


 

Hallo,
finde den Bluemark auch viel zu teuer.
Wir haben uns vor einiger Zeit für einen MG2 entschieden.
Das Ding ist preislich OK, und kann wirklich alles. Klemmekennzeichnung, BMK, Ader, Typenschilder, usw.

hier mal der Link:
http://www.cembre.com/DE/Produkte-Markierung_D.html
:s12:


----------

